# DirecTV HD Tivo DVR Phone Line



## sdaniel105 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just tried upgrading to the new HD Tivo from DirecTV. They told me I had to have a phone line. I questioned if I could take it to a phone line for the initial setup. Again multiple people said it had to have one to continue to get local channels.

They said it did not until a couple weeks ago when an upgrade came down and now every couple weeks it needs to make a call or else it shuts down your local channels.

Anyone know if this is definitely true or could I take to parents do the call thru the phone line and bring back and just have the nagging message, but it would work fine????


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

don't know, We have ours running off of a trendnet wireless bridge, think it's the 640. 4 ports and works great. Never hooked it up to a phone.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

(click on picture to go to DirecTV Tivo page.)
Specifications

Dimensions
Width: 15.25 in, Height: 2.8 in, Depth: 11.8 in, Weight: 8 lbs
Audio Outputs
1 Digital Optical, 1 Digital (coaxial), 2 Stereo (L/R, RCA)
Video Outputs
1 S-Video, 1 HDMI 1 Component (YPbPr), 2 Composite (RCA)
Other
2 Satellite In, 1 Internal RF antenna, 2 USB, 2 *Ethernet*, 1 eSATA port, 1 Phone

It looks like you can connect to your network instead of a phone.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No phone line is needed, as long as it has a network connection.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Is it a wired or a wireless network connection? (or does it matter)?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Doesn't matter. The box itself has an Ethernet port. You can get the DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit for wireless, or use a commercially available wireless bridge adapter (sometimes called a "game adapter").


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

SpiritualPoet said:


> Is it a wired or a wireless network connection? (or does it matter)?


There is no wireless connection inherent in the box. Also there is no wireless adapter that I know of. You can get the DirecTV wireless connection kit or buy a wireless bridge/ game adapter. I use the trend net 640 and it works great for me. It has 4 ports if you want to hook up another device as well. The trend net is 55 or so dollars and the amazon link is below. We've had zero problems with this set up. I did have an older wireless bridge that would choke on HD downloads but handled standard def and data calls fine. I would definitely recommend the network over the phone for the speed and added show download capabilities. You pretty much need to plug an ethernet cable into the back of the box if you want it networked though.

http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-Wire...I3DA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339282177&sr=8-1


----------



## sdaniel105 (Nov 25, 2009)

Installers stated that an update came down about 3 weeks ago and since then they have been pulling out all the Tivo HD DVRs. 

No one has been experiencing any problems over the past couple weeks when connected thru the network?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My THR22 has no problems with network connections.


----------



## sdaniel105 (Nov 25, 2009)

Any problems with the stuttering or locking up that some have mentioned?

I have the Network connection kit. They ran the signal in thru the satellite coax. It has a RJ45 connection.

I guess I will have to fight with DirecTV to get the Tivo back now since they don't know what they are talking about.

Sean


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

No stuttering or any issues for me. The one issue I did have was with downloading HD movies and that was due to the old wireless bridge locking up.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I am having severe stuttering and freezing issues. DirecTV had my box upload some diagnostic data for analysis.


----------



## oaklandsberg (Aug 7, 2012)

I just had mine installed yesterday, but it's not making a successful phone call. I have a phone chord running from the TiVo to a functioning jack.

Anyone know why it won't call? The error message says something about how TiVo tries to first download information from other DVRs in the house and to make sure they are functioning. The other DVRs I have are DTV units, not TiVos. They do appear to be working.

Would love any suggestions here.


----------

